# Anybody seen bad reactions to the core vaccine in the little ones?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Being forced to make a last minute change of Vets for Trulee, and the new Vet won't do half doses for the tiny ones, and I am worried.
On one shoulder I have my breeder saying don't do it, she is too small, something terrible can happen, and on the other shoulder I have a Vet saying that a lethal reaction to the core vaccines have never been documented and there is no proof that half doses are effective (they disregard what Dr, Dodds says about this as being invalid study).
I know that plenty of us have had bad experiences with rabies, but I can't recall anybody ever saying that their dog had a bad one from the core vaccines. My little 3 1/2 pound Tasia, before titers used to get one every year.
But of course Trulee is 2 pounds less than she was....


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Just bumping because I am really worried here and hoping for some reassurance.....


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I know that plenty of us have had bad experiences with rabies, but I can't recall anybody ever saying that their dog had a bad one from the core vaccines.


You should recall because this is how Coal almost died at 4 months. DO NOT DO IT!

Edit to add: Coal never got her rabies and now she never can and never will.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have seen bad reactions to every vaccine, but much less with the distemper combo ones. I have seen it given to plenty to 1-2# puppies, and not an issue. As you know there are always risks no matter what vaccine. Starting up a benadryl regiment a day before, day of, and day after would not hurt and probably help minimize a reaction.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

aasteapots said:


> You should recall because this is how Coal almost died at 4 months. DO NOT DO IT!
> 
> Edit to add: Coal never got her rabies and now she never can and never will.



That was a vaccine reaction?!? How soon after the vaccine? Did the Vet admit that it was connected?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I have seen bad reactions to every vaccine, but much less with the distemper combo ones. I have seen it given to plenty to 1-2# puppies, and not an issue. As you know there are always risks no matter what vaccine. Starting up a benadryl regiment a day before, day of, and day after would not hurt and probably help minimize a reaction.



What dose of benedryl would you give to a 1 3/4 pound puppy?!


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> That was a vaccine reaction?!? How soon after the vaccine? Did the Vet admit that it was connected?


Yes it was a vaccination injury. Yes the vet admitted it. Benadryl would NOT help a vaccination crisis. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE wait until you find the right vet. A delay in her shots will not harm her one bit. Better safe than sorry. It was less than a week she went into immune crisis. This is why the new pup will not have any vaccinations before she comes home.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

aasteapots said:


> Yes it was a vaccination injury. Yes the vet admitted it. Benadryl would NOT help a vaccination crisis. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE wait until you find the right vet. A delay in her shots will not harm her one bit. Better safe than sorry. It was less than a week she went into immune crisis. This is why the new pup will not have any vaccinations before she comes home.


So what will be the vaccination schedule followed for the new pup?


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

She will get parvo, distemper & MLV at 10-11 weeks and then a titer around 15 weeks. That will determine her next vax. She won't get a rabies vax until she is a year old. We are going by a modified protocol from Dr.Dodds and Dr.Shultz. This is from our Holistic vet who is working with our regular vet. She will eventually get her remaining vaccines very slowly and very far apart as she has to be fully immune. If she ever brought something home it could kill Coal.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Benadryl generally helps with allergic reactions but not immune/autoimmune reactions, from my understanding. Both are possible (though rare) with vaccines. The dosage for Benadryl is usually 1mg per pound of body weight. 

Do you know if any of Trulee's relatives have any kind of immune issues? If her relatives (especially the ones near her size) have been getting regular vaccinations without any issues, then I wouldn't worry too much about it. Maybe weigh out the risks of exposure before deciding to delay or forgo anything.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Many years ago a toy dog of mine (not a poodle, though under 5 lbs.) had an allergic reaction to a core vaccine, resulting in facial swelling. The dog needed to be brought back to clinic for an antibiotic injection to offset the allergic reaction as well as extra sent home. From then on, anytime the core vaccination was due an antibiotic injection was also given & extra sent home should it be needed.

Having had many dogs throughout my lifetime this is the only adverse reaction I've witnessed in any of them. 

My father had an unfortunate experience with vaccinating a little 5 wk. old puppy who followed him on a lonely beach one summer. The puppy became ill & died as did many dogs who had been vaccinated with a particular bad batch of vaccine.

Now I need to become up to date with the newest vaccine scheduling. My newest puppy had both his 2nd canine DA2PP & his 1st rabies given at the same time at 3 mos. of age. Seems I now learn some believe these two should not be given together? The puppy seemed fine but a part of his body was tender to touch, which I don't think was unusual. A third DA2PP was due last thurs. This can be be all a bit nerve wracking. Looks to be I am way past due learning the newest info out on vaccine scheduling. 

Any clues where to find the best info out there?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

aasteapots said:


> Yes it was a vaccination injury. Yes the vet admitted it. Benadryl would NOT help a vaccination crisis. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE wait until you find the right vet. A delay in her shots will not harm her one bit. Better safe than sorry. It was less than a week she went into immune crisis. This is why the new pup will not have any vaccinations before she comes home.



It is days like this that I am so happy to be a part of this forum - thank you so much aasteapots - Trulee is all set because of your help!!
PS, an associate at my now former Vet had warned me that if she didn't get the vaccine this week that they would have to start the series all over again, that is why I felt like I had my back to the wall - she had an appointment with her regular (now former) vet yesterday, and they cancelled it two hours before, and said they didn't have any appointments for two weeks, so I was scrambling to find another Vet who could see her on such short notice, and do it they way I prefer.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am glad Trulee is all set. My vet administers a shot f Benadryl and administers a half dose of vaccine. She says it is ridiculous that a Great Dane should get the same dose as a 6 pound toy. I hope you find a good vet.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> It is days like this that I am so happy to be a part of this forum - thank you so much aasteapots - Trulee is all set because of your help!!
> PS, an associate at my now former Vet had warned me that if she didn't get the vaccine this week that they would have to start the series all over again, that is why I felt like I had my back to the wall - she had an appointment with her regular (now former) vet yesterday, and they cancelled it two hours before, and said they didn't have any appointments for two weeks, so I was scrambling to find another Vet who could see her on such short notice, and do it they way I prefer.


My pleasure. If I can save one person from suffering the heartache we went through and the THOUSANDS( lots of them) of dollars we had to spend to save her I will do it. Glad it worked out for you.

Also I replied to your last PM but your box is full.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

aasteapots said:


> My pleasure. If I can save one person from suffering the heartache we went through and the THOUSANDS( lots of them) of dollars we had to spend to save her I will do it. Glad it worked out for you.
> 
> Also I replied to your last PM but your box is full.



Thanks, I just noticed and deleted some messages ?
And once again let me say that I really appreciate your help - this vet sounded wonderful over the phone, and I think that I am really going to like her!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Being forced to make a last minute change of Vets for Trulee, and the new Vet won't do half doses for the tiny ones, and I am worried.
> On one shoulder I have my breeder saying don't do it, she is too small, something terrible can happen, and on the other shoulder I have a Vet saying that a lethal reaction to the core vaccines have never been documented and there is no proof that half doses are effective (they disregard what Dr, Dodds says about this as being invalid study).
> I know that plenty of us have had bad experiences with rabies, but I can't recall anybody ever saying that their dog had a bad one from the core vaccines. My little 3 1/2 pound Tasia, before titers used to get one every year.
> But of course Trulee is 2 pounds less than she was....



I know you totally trust your breeder, so since she says don't do it, then DON'T DO IT!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am relieved that you found another vet! (I had never hear of Dr. Dobbs or Dr. Becker before I joined PF.) I wonder why traditional vets are opposed to tweaking dosages or slightly modifying the schedule? Terrible reactions like aasteapot's with Cole are rare, but they occur.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

It is done, and she is just fine!
Got some nice tips on holistic remedies, and Trulee even had a little chiropractic adjustment - not sure I really believe in it, but she said two treatments have been documented to show a 30 something percent increase in lifespan, and I figured since there was no harm in it, why not lol!
Oh, and she promised to handle the rabies vaccine just as "delicately" ?
I made an appointment for Teaka too - she says that she can help with her separation anxiety, so why not give it a try!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Yaaaay! Glad it all turned out well and it seems you like the new Vet. That's good. 

While I don't know about chiropractic care increasing life span I do know it was very helpful to Iris following a bad fall on ice. My chiropractor who is also a friend, came to the house to adjust Iris and she was skipping around the house after being able to barely walk for 2 days. It was amazing. He makes me function much better too! :angel:

Let us know how future visits with this vet go. I am so lucky my vet of many years is open minded and keeps up on Jean Dodds' research and vaccination protocols. He is a gem!

VQ


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> I am relieved that you found another vet! (I had never hear of Dr. Dobbs or Dr. Becker before I joined PF.) I wonder why traditional vets are opposed to tweaking dosages or slightly modifying the schedule? Terrible reactions like aasteapot's with Cole are rare, but they occur.


You make some good points. The reason I questioned my vet so much about the lepto vaccine is because 2 years ago my groomer/friend lost her 8 yr old Spoo to the same reaction that Aasteapot's Coal had. It was a horrible event for their family to endure.

I, too, have learned much on this forum.

VQ


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> It is done, and she is just fine!
> Got some nice tips on holistic remedies, and Trulee even had a little chiropractic adjustment - not sure I really believe in it, but she said two treatments have been documented to show a 30 something percent increase in lifespan, and I figured since there was no harm in it, why not lol!
> Oh, and she promised to handle the rabies vaccine just as "delicately" ?
> I made an appointment for Teaka too - she says that she can help with her separation anxiety, so why not give it a try!



I'm so glad little Trulee and Teaka is all set with this new vet. She sounds wonderful!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

TrixieTreasure said:


> I know you totally trust your breeder, so since she says don't do it, then DON'T DO IT!!



And I have asked you time and time again to please not respond to me, especially on thread about my dogs!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> You make some good points. The reason I questioned my vet so much about the lepto vaccine is because 2 years ago my groomer/friend lost her 8 yr old Spoo to the same reaction that Aasteapot's Coal had. It was a horrible event for their family to endure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh when the tech asked her if she wanted the vaccine with or without lepto, she practically screamed at her "no lepto, make sure to give me the one with no lepto!"
I really like this Vet!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> Yaaaay! Glad it all turned out well and it seems you like the new Vet. That's good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never used a Chiropracter myself, so I am very unfamiliar with it. All it was was an automatic hammer type thing that made a very light pressure tapping that she did up and down her spine. There were certain spots that made her leg twitch a little, and she said that showed her she needed there and did more in those spots. I am not at all certain that it did any good, but I figured it was so light it couldn't do any harm, so in my mind, I just did it to show her the respect for the things that she believes in since she respected and went along with what I believe in.
Oh, and here's a nice tip - she said that brewed green tea makes an excellent ear cleaner that keeps yeast away!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> And I have asked you time and time again to please not respond to me, especially on thread about my dogs!



And what you have recently said about my husband, and also insinuated about the kind of dog owners we were ( and soooo many other things that you have said to me in the last few months), I keep asking myself, why should I do her any favors? I'm the kind of person for when someone asks something of me, I'm very happy to oblige and help out. But when someone says such horrible things to me, I'm very reluctant to do what that person asks of me. Just please put me on ignore, and then you won't have to see ANTHING that I write.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Tiny Poodles said:
> 
> 
> > And I have asked you time and time again to please not respond to me, especially on thread about my dogs!
> ...



I think you're kind of asking for it aren't you? TP has asked you time and time again not to talk to her or respond on her threads yet you just ignore her and keep doing it! IMO that is just asking for a negative response, so don't be surprised when you get hurtful things said about you. Everyone just needs to grow up and just stop talking or responding to people they don't like! Screw ignore buttons! It shouldn't take the need of having to push a button that hides the person, we are adults we can choose to ignore things that need to be ignored!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles I'm glad you figured everything out. I wouldn't have done it either. My girls will never get another vaccine if their titers prove they are immune. Even then if they are negative but still have immunity I will not vaccinate. 
I do have a question though, did your vet mention anything about vaccine nosodes?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I think you're kind of asking for it aren't you? TP has asked you time and time again not to talk to her or respond on her threads yet you just ignore her and keep doing it! IMO that is just asking for a negative response, so don't be surprised when you get hurtful things said about you. Everyone just needs to grow up and just stop talking or responding to people they don't like! Screw ignore buttons! It shouldn't take the need of having to push a button that hides the person, we are adults we can choose to ignore things that need to be ignored!



No, I'm not asking for it. Far from it. I'm not made of stone. I have feelings too. The things that TP has said to, and about me, and my family, goes back YEARS. Never even got any kind of apology from her. It would have been nice if when I came onto the forum, she would have welcomed me, but instead, she accused me of stalking her. She has not said a single thing that was nice to me, EVER. Yet, I've always been polite to her. I don't like or dislike her. I go by what I read, and if I feel like responding, I do. I think her dogs are beautiful, and she is a super wonderful poodle mom. If I feel like responding to something about her dogs ( and as long as I'm polite), then I feel that I should be able to respond to that. I'm sorry if people don't understand, but when someone has been SO disrespectful to me, it stays with me, and I don't feel that I should bend over backwards to please that person.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I think you're kind of asking for it aren't you? TP has asked you time and time again not to talk to her or respond on her threads yet you just ignore her and keep doing it! IMO that is just asking for a negative response, so don't be surprised when you get hurtful things said about you. Everyone just needs to grow up and just stop talking or responding to people they don't like! Screw ignore buttons! It shouldn't take the need of having to push a button that hides the person, we are adults we can choose to ignore things that need to be ignored!



Thanks so much! I don't know why she doesn't get it - it isn't doing me a "favor", it is about her - I am asking her to act like a mature adult and stop poking at me trying to get a rise out of me and cause yet another disruption on the forum.
She can hate me all she wants, but this kind of behavior, which every single regular poster here knows is designed to start trouble, belongs to her, she can choose not to be disruptive and behave like an adult, and hate me all she wants in private.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thanks so much! I don't know why she doesn't get it - it isn't doing me a "favor", it is about her - I am asking her to act like a mature adult and stop poking at me trying to get a rise out of me and cause yet another disruption on the forum.
> She can hate me all she wants, but this kind of behavior, which every single regular poster here knows is designed to start trouble, belongs to her, she can choose not to be disruptive and behave like an adult, and hate me all she wants in private.



TP, you have that backwards. I don't hate you, you hate me. I don't know of a single person who has been SO disrespectful to another for years, think that that person should now do what is asked of them. Hurt stays with people. I have forgiven you for all of the hurtful things, but I have a problem forgetting it.

And speaking of acting like a mature adult, I believe that I had asked you also in the past to please leave me alone, but all I got was laughed at. You don't have to like me; you can even hate me. But I don't believe I should do what you ask of me, when all it would have taken was a sincere apology for all of the hurtful things you have said about myself and my family. Sorry, but this is how I feel.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

TrixieTreasure said:


> TP, you have that backwards. I don't hate you, you hate me. I don't know of a single person who has been SO disrespectful to another for years, think that that person should now do what is asked of them. Hurt stays with people. I have forgiven you for all of the hurtful things, but I have a problem forgetting it.
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of acting like a mature adult, I believe that I had asked you also in the past to please leave me alone, but all I got was laughed at. You don't have to like me; you can even hate me. But I don't believe I should do what you ask of me, when all it would have taken was a sincere apology for all of the hurtful things you have said about myself and my family. Sorry, but this is how I feel.



Hahaha, what a clever thing to say!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Hahaha, what a clever thing to say!


When one speaks the truth, it doesn't need to be clever. 

You know, when people sit behind their computer screens, it's so easy to say hurtful things about others. After all, they don't actually see what the other person is feeling. You don't see any tears, or anger, or anything. Just because I shared a lot of off the wall things that I have regretted and took part of the blame for, that still doesn't give anyone the right to say hurtful things to another. When all it would have taken was to just ignore the person who was irritating.

Read my signature.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

TrixieTreasure said:


> When one speaks the truth, it doesn't need to be clever.
> 
> You know, when people sit behind their computer screens, it's so easy to say hurtful things about others. After all, they don't actually see what the other person is feeling. You don't see any tears, or anger, or anything. Just because I shared a lot of off the wall things that I have regretted and took part of the blame for, that still doesn't give anyone the right to say hurtful things to another. When all it would have taken was to just ignore the person who was irritating.
> 
> Read my signature.



Actually, I need to correct my post. With 99% of the people, it's very easy to be mindful of other people's feelings, and they would never, purposely and intentionally say things to another that is hurtful. Then there is that one percent who could less.


----------

